# Best bedding?



## JAR702 (Apr 28, 2014)

What is the best bedding for my pygmy goats and my ND? I can get wood chips for almost free, are they good or should I get hay? What about hay/wood chip combination? I don't have floors in the shelters. :chin:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I like straw best.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I use straw always. I have never tried anything else. But I have heard in some places it's too expensive or not available.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Are the chips kiln dried? That makes a huge difference.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I use shavings as straw is just to expensive to use full time here.. I only use straw in my kidding stalls.. 
I've never had a problem with either and like them both, but may favorite is a bit of shavings covered by straw, even though it can be a pain to clean


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I use kiln dried pine shavings topped with straw. Straw here is close to 10.00 a bale, but my sled dog friends get it free, so I get it from them. I only use straw in the coldest of the winter months because it's such a pain to clean. The rest of the time I use the shavings.

By wood chips do you mean the stuff that is left over when they chip logs and branches? If so, those do not absorb moisture but would be a good foundation to put on the ground with shavings, hay or straw on top. I would love to have a load or two of chips dropped off here.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

We use straw because we bale our own so it's cheapest for us. If I had "almost free" woodchips....I'd use them


----------



## JAR702 (Apr 28, 2014)

My friend works at a saw mill so we can get wood chips from her, no they are not kiln dried. We just pay for her time and transport if she isn't coming here anyways, she raises goats also and that is what she uses.
Thank you for your responses


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

We use straw since we get it for free every year. Works wonders and keeps them super warm. 


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS
Facebook Fan Page


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

JAR702 said:


> My friend works at a saw mill so we can get wood chips from her, no they are not kiln dried. We just pay for her time and transport if she isn't coming here anyways, she raises goats also and that is what she uses.
> Thank you for your responses


Based on that....I would use the wood chips. You're in Tennessee so shouldn't....shouldn't....get as cold as we do here. We need something a little more insulating.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

So they are more like shavings that chips. I'd use those, definitely!


----------

